#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-06
<cvp> Does anyone here know of a quick way I can test to see if I have hyperthreading enabled in Dapper?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-07
<zooounds> hi. Anybode here who know how to disable all the fancy graphics during boot? I think it messes things up for my matrox framebuffer and tv-out
<mark-addict> hello anybody home
<mark-addict> i am not sure i am in the right place
<mark-addict> i am trying to do a network install
<mark-addict> i am using the instructions however when i try to dl the initrd.gz
<mark-addict> from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<mark-addict> i get a read errot
<mark-addict> i get a read error
<mark-addict> saying cant find file
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-08
<sakha> so i dunno if this is the correct channel for asking this question
<sakha> but has anyone tried installing ubuntu onto an ntfs partition?
<sakha> i mean on a file mounted as etx3 on a writable ntfs partition
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-09
<myxiplx> anybody home?
<myxiplx> anybody here?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-11
<kasim> hi, can someone help me with a failing dapper (alternate CD) on my new Asus K8N4-E board. My IDE disk is not found :=(
#ubuntu-boot 2007-06-10
<simo1> hello!
#ubuntu-boot 2010-06-08
<Mgamerz> mehhhhhhh
<Mgamerz> ...
#ubuntu-boot 2010-06-13
<stucki_b> Hi! - nobody around ... searching elsewhere
#ubuntu-boot 2011-06-07
<sourav> Hi, I tried dual boot (Win7 and Kubuntu), the Grub crashed. Now when I switch on my laptop, I don't see any boot option. I tried a few forum/tuturial, but I have one doubt. The commands I tried are at http://paste.kde.org/79477/. I am not able to execute just one command 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'. It appears, if I can execute this last command, I can fix my boot load.
#ubuntu-boot 2012-06-06
<aurabindo> my computer on booting says "no operating system found"  the partition table is broken.. But the partitions and data are good. I can access them from a live cd
<aurabindo> how can i fix the broken partition table?
<aurabindo> I`m having msdos type partition
<aurabindo> anty clue?
#ubuntu-boot 2012-06-08
<adroidman_> slack again!
#ubuntu-boot 2013-06-06
<noodle> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2016-06-10
<fenyx81> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2017-06-09
<HoloIRCUser1> hi
